# Newly entered and so glad I did



## scubakeefy (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all from England.   I was initiated in October and already visited a friends lodge for a first last week.  I am so proud and pleased I finally took the decision to become a brother.  Id like to find a site like this in uk but so far no joy but this site has many useful forums etc.  Be well brothers

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Rob427W (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!

Only having been a Mason since 15th October this year, it is absolutely, without words, priceless, out of this world, meaningful, beautiful, and on I could go.  Sorry for the grammar.

The experiences I have had already leave me speechless.

Enjoy your journey, Brother.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome Brother - Enjoy the site and the refreshments


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome. Look for Brother Mike Martin here, there is a link to a great UK forum in his signature. (I can't find it on my phone...)


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2013)

Found it!
The Freemason Forum


----------



## scubakeefy (Dec 14, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Found it!
> The Freemason Forum


 Many thanks I found the site and it seems good. Thanks for the forum reply I shall enjoy both sites


----------



## scubakeefy (Dec 14, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Found it!
> The Freemason Forum


 Many thanks I found the site and it seems good. Thanks for the forum reply I shall enjoy both sites


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello again.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2013)

scubakeefy said:


> Hi all from England.   I was initiated in October and already visited a friends lodge for a first last week.  I am so proud and pleased I finally took the decision to become a brother.  Id like to find a site like this in uk but so far no joy but this site has many useful forums etc.  Be well brothers
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



Welcome to the site! We may be implementing a section specific to Freemasonry in the UK in the near future.


----------



## chrishodge (Dec 30, 2013)

A useful site for you 

http://www.lodgeroomuk.com

Wishing you a great New Year too. 

S&F 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

